# A Few 4 Today!



## sawhorseray (May 18, 2021)




----------



## chopsaw (May 18, 2021)

More good ones . 
" What really bothers you ? " 
No doubt . Just the picture is driven me crazy .


----------



## PPG1 (May 18, 2021)

Hilarious


----------



## Bearcarver (May 18, 2021)

LOL X 100 !!!

Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (May 18, 2021)

All good ones, Ray, as usual.  Thank you.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (May 18, 2021)

All great, but this is a fantastic picture of a beautiful animal....






Growing up, we had one and no one except my parents could get near us kids. His name was Apache and we could ride him like a horse. We could get away with almost anything with him, but he absolutely would not tolerate anyone coming near us.


----------



## 912smoker (May 18, 2021)

Good ones Ray and thanks for sharing !
Love the last one lol


----------



## kruizer (May 18, 2021)

Got it!!!!


----------



## WaterRat (May 18, 2021)

"My money's on the one with the knife" LOL!!!


----------



## chopsaw (May 18, 2021)

LOL . Got it .


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 18, 2021)

Those are awesome Ray! Perfect ending to a long day! With a great big grin!!!

Ryan


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 18, 2021)

FINALLY--Got it.
Had to study that pic 3 times, though.     
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 18, 2021)

Great ones Ray.  Just about peed myself over the two blind guys fighting.
Gary


----------

